# Supporting Documents - Spouse Visa



## Noor1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello lovely people!

Hoping you are all well.

So, after months and months of hard work and stress I have finally come to the stage where I will be submitting my husbands visa application. Before I do, I want to ensure I am not missing out on anything and therefore require your help for some advise and guidance.

Here's my list of supporting documents which I will submit to Sheffield:

1. online application copy - printed and signed by my husband.
- Visa and Nhs payment receipt = still to receive.

2. financial evidence 
appendix 2
6 payslips
6 bank statements
p60

3. employment evidence 
contract of employment 
letter of employment 
solicitor letter

4. applicant evidence
applicant cover letter
passport copy
tb and English certificates

5. sponsor evidence
sponsor cover letter
sponsorship form
verified copies of passport

6. relationship evidence 
marriage certificate translation
proof of relationship - communications 
birthday cards
flight confirmation
western union money transfer receipts 

7. accommodation evidence
letter from parents giving permission - signed
tenancy agreement from housing association company
housing inspection report 
utility bill in parents name

I am hoping that I have covered everything but if there is anything missing please please let me know, I will be very much grateful thank you in advance.


----------



## Emily873 (Aug 22, 2017)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf


----------



## nomaan42 (Jan 3, 2017)

Noor1994 said:


> Hello lovely people!
> 
> Hoping you are all well.
> 
> ...


Along with a utility bill, maybe the council tax in your parents name? Not essential but could be useful. If you don't have the official document it can be sent by the council within a couple of days (speaking from experience). Along side relationship proof maybe photographs of your wedding and after wedding.


----------



## Noor1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi guys, thank you for your replies. Thanks for that link but i have already used it. I have the council tax bill however i will check with someone to see if its really needed. I have made a document containing all my messages, call logs and video calls made with my spouse. Please let me know if there anything else. Thank youuuuuu


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't need P60 as it won't cover the last 6 months.

What is a solicitor letter? 

Don't need a verified passport for sponsor. Just a plain photocopy of bio pages. 

Don't need birthday cards or Western Union receipts. 

You need a letter of permission from the housing association, not your parents. 

You need a council tax bill OR a utility bill. 

A few photos including some from the wedding.


----------



## Noor1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Don't need P60 as it won't cover the last 6 months.
> 
> What is a solicitor letter?
> 
> ...


Thanks you Nyclon. I have my contact of employment signed by the operations manager whom i report to. However the letter of employment has been written by the sales manager/hr. would this be ok or should i get this signed by my main line manager?? Thank youu


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Noor1994 said:


> 4. applicant evidence
> applicant cover letter
> passport copy
> tb and English certificates
> ...


The APPLICANT passport has to be original not copy


----------



## Noor1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

Amd1 said:


> The APPLICANT passport has to be original not copy


Hi, I cannot submit the original passport at Sheffield as this has to be submitted at Islamabad Application Visa Centre. The process for all application from Pakistan are different therefore I would just like to add a verified copy of my husbands passport to support our application as the original passport cannot be with me. Hope that's ok?


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Aaah right ok, hope someone with better knowledge can make a clarification for you. Good luck


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Noor1994 said:


> Hi, I cannot submit the original passport at Sheffield as this has to be submitted at Islamabad Application Visa Centre. The process for all application from Pakistan are different therefore I would just like to add a verified copy of my husbands passport to support our application as the original passport cannot be with me. Hope that's ok?


But why do you want to include a photocopy of the applicant's passport with your documents when all that's required is for the applicant to submit his/her passport at the time of Biometrics in the country they are applying from.


----------



## Colindavidrichards (Jan 12, 2018)

My wife and I are retired in the Philippines and intend ti return and live in the UK - We have a local advisor in Manila m but would like to check what he says 
I have sufficient funds in my pension as required - but only have original P60'S ( from 4 employers_]) is this all I need to substantiate income 
I also get a state pension, as they do not issue a p60 , what do I need to substantiate 
Thanks


----------



## Colindavidrichards (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry talking about a spouse visa


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

For pension income I supplied a letter or statement from each pension provider confirming the amount of the pensions being paid, plus bank statements to evidence them being received, (as well as P60's). Bank statements are certainly necessary.


----------

